# Is X-trail reverse sensor distance display still available?



## RiverStone (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Folks,

My X-trail 2006 St-S 40Th Anniversary comes with the reverse sensor with the distance display panel on the back. So when the car reverses, I can hear the "beep" and a number also displays on the panel which I can know the distance. But it was damaged by an accident and the repairer can only get the reverse sensor without the display function for me, which means I can only hear the "beep". My wife really needs the display function, but the repairer said the later X-trail reverse sensor comes without the display function and he is not able to find this kind of reverse sensor for me. Is that truth? Can anybody let me know where I can get this reverse sensor with display function? I am in Melbourne.

Thanks:waving:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Mate,

You can get any aftermarket reverse sensor system from eBay and other auto shops that will work with the xtrail. The one I bought had wireless sensors, so there was no need to run any wires between the sensor unit and the display unit on the dash. It still work perfectly well 5 years after fitting it and it cost $85 bucks or so, which is a fraction of the cost of the genuine Nissan reverse parking system.


----------



## RiverStone (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Jalal,

Yes, I found that kind of bluetooth wireless reverse sensor system is not expensive on ebay, but it seems cost much more if you have it installed. Do you have any idea of the cost if I ask auto shop to fit it on X-trail?

Best regards,

Tao


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I had my local auto electrician fit it for me for $90 bucks (including the removal of the rear bumper and drilling the holes to fit 4 sensors)


----------



## RiverStone (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Jalal,

So where do you put the box in your car? The box has 4 or 5 sockets where 4 sensors connect to via wires. I think the wireless only means there is no wire on the display panel. 

Regards,

Tao


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The box is located on the right side of the boot area under one of the foam compartments and there are no wires going to the display panel.


----------



## RiverStone (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Jalal so much.


----------

